# PRODUCT WARNING AND RECALL NOTICE -- Winchester 5.56mm



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Link to full notice:

PRODUCT WARNING AND RECALL NOTICE WINCHESTER® 5.56mm M855 62 Grain PENE

Text of notice:

"PRODUCT WARNING AND RECALL NOTICE
WINCHESTER® 5.56mm M855 62 Grain PENE
Olin Corporation is recalling one lot of its 5.56mm M855 62 Grain PENE centerfire rifle ammunition

(See page at link above for photos)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

2/5/2013

Olin Corporation, through its Winchester Division, is recalling one (1) lot of its 5.56mm M855 62 Grain PENE centerfire rifle ammunition.

Symbol Number: ZGQ3308
Lot Number: WCC10M106-004

Through extensive evaluation Winchester has determined the above lot of 5.56mm M855 ammunition may contain incorrect propellant. Incorrect propellant in this ammunition may cause firearm damage, rendering the firearm inoperable, and subject the shooter or bystanders to a risk of serious personal injury when fired.

DO NOT USE WINCHESTER® SYMBOL NUMBER ZGQ3308 LOT NUMBER WCC10M106-004 5.56mm M855 62 GRAIN PENE AMMUNITION. The ammunition Symbol Number and Lot Number are ink stamped on the outside of the 900-round shipping container, and on the outside of the 30-round carton as indicated here:

To determine if your ammunition is subject to this notice, review the Symbol Number and Lot Number. If it is Symbol Number ZGQ3308 and Lot Number WCC10M106-004 immediately discontinue use and contact Winchester toll-free at 866-423-5224 for free UPS pick-up of the recalled ammunition. Upon receipt of your recalled ammunition, Winchester will ship replacement ammunition directly to you.

This notice applies only to Symbol Number ZGQ3308 with Lot Number WCC10M106-004. Other Symbol Numbers or Lot Numbers are not subject to this recall.

If you have any questions concerning this 5.56mm M855 ammunition recall please call toll-free 866-423-5224, write to Winchester (600 Powder Mill Road, East Alton, IL 62024 Attn: 5.56mm M855 Recall), or visit our website at Winchester Ammunition.

We apologize for this inconvenience.

WINCHESTER

February 4, 2013


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I'm going to UnStick this thread now, as Winchester has taken down the page we linked to.


----------

